# Lockstoffe einfach selber machen



## karpfen-freak (5. Mai 2008)

hi ich habe mal ne frage: und zwar kennt bestimmt jeder friedfischangler die zusätzlichen lockstoffe (flüßig oder pulver) die man ins futter mischen kann
kann mir jemand mal ein rezept geben für sowas??? (bitte mit sachen die jeder im haus hat) oder soll man sich doch lieber die fertigen lockstoffe holen???


----------



## HotHotHechti (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Hallo karpfen-freak,

ichg habe mal einfach Sonnenblumen-Öl mit sehr viel Zimt gemicht.
Ging ganz gut.


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Backaroma,Vanillö/schokopudding pulver,Lebkuchengewürz ect...meinste sowas???


@HOTHOTHECHTI oder so^^

SOnnenblumenöl????wozu das denn???zimt reicht da völlig aus.


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

BAckaroma,Puddingpulver,Lebkuchengewürz....ect!!

@HotHot hechti..
Sonnenblumenöl??wozu das denn?? Zimmt rein uind fertig.WIllste das Futter geschmeidig bekommen


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

das beste was am besten auch die fische wollen backaroma buttervanille oder mandel und sowas mischt einfach mit ins futter dann beißen auch die fische


----------



## Brassenfan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

lebkuchengewürz hat immer ganz gut gefunzt


----------



## Katteker (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Mit Vanillezucker kann man auch ganz gut verfeinern. Macht auch ne Dose Mais fängiger. Einfach drüber schütten und ne Zeit lang ziehen lassen.


----------



## don rhabano (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Des is jetzt makaber aber: Zählt urin als Lockstoff? Das hat jeder zuhause bzw. immer dabei...is nur n bissl eklich^^


----------



## Krüger82 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Willst du mir damit sagen du pinkelst in dein Futter??????????????????????????????


----------



## EsoxPeter (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

ich hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Mandel-Backaroma gemacht. gibts im 3er-Pack für 99 cent im Supermarkt... Gerade im Frühjahr ist an meinen Gewässern Mandelaroma in Combi mit süßen Zusätzen Top!!!


----------



## Brassenfan (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

wie kommt man auf urin ?? #t


----------



## Krüger82 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> wie kommt man auf urin ?? #t


 
Das fragt sich wohl jeder!!!! MIr ist noch nie in den sinn gekommen in mein futter zu pinkeln!!!Aber wenn es funzt, geh ich extra vorm angeln nicht mehr auf klo!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## DYNABLASTER (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Das mit dem Urin zweifle ich sehr, sogar bin dagegen! 
Es ist bekannt daß wenn man nur ein bischen Schweiß in den Aquarium reintut- geraten die Fische in Panik, und noch schlimmeres kann nur mit Urin sein, und wenn ich mit meinen Freund angle und wenn er in Wasser pinkelt, dann schreie ich und vertreibe ihn am Ufer zu pinkeln!


----------



## dake (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Maggi!!


----------



## Brassmann (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Vanillin/Vanille Zucker
Maggi
Bittermandel
Lebkuchengewürz
Himbeersirup (Noch nicht getestet)
Verschnittene Mistwürmer....Keine Dendos! 


Einfach mal Küche plündern und Probieren 
Ausser beim Maggi (was eh Salzig ist) immer ne Prise Salz mit rein!


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Sirup hat die gleiche Konsistenz wie mh..MElasse oder so  

Dürfte ganz gut Funzen dar es das FUtter auch mit einfärbt!!

Zum Urin:NENE,urin ist einfach nur die Flüssigen Abfallstoffe ausem Körper....denkste die Fische mögen Abfall


----------



## Brassenfan (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

will ma den sehn der jetzt ins futter pinkelt ! :q:q


----------



## Krüger82 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Und ich möchte sehn wie er es umrührt!!!!


----------



## Brassmann (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Ja Cat das mit dem Färben ist wohl nen netter nebeneffekt 
Obwohl ich im moment eh mehr auf dunkles Futter setzte...Brasse ist in der Laich da setzt ich noch etwas aus Schleie!
Die mögen bei uns keinen hellen untergrund = dunkeles Futter


----------



## Brassenfan (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

dafür gibt es ja nen futterquirl @Krüger82 ! löl


----------



## karpfen-freak (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

ok es hat sich wohl lebkuchengewürz bei euch durchgesetzt aber wie viel muss denn davon pro kg rein???


----------



## Allroundtalent (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

kommt drauf an wie intensic du es haben willst!

ich ahbe es so gemacht, auf ca. 1 kg trockenes futter 2 packungen lebkuchengewürz dann vielleicht noch mit nem bischen zimt verfeinern und als flüssiglockstoff kannste dir noch spekulatius holen und dann haste dein weihnachtsfutter!​


----------



## Dissection2k (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Zum Urin:NENE,urin ist einfach nur die Flüssigen Abfallstoffe ausem Körper....denkste die Fische mögen Abfall





Brassenfan schrieb:


> will ma den sehn der jetzt ins futter pinkelt ! :q:q





Krüger82 schrieb:


> Und ich möchte sehn wie er es umrührt!!!!



...und ich möchte sehen, wie er die Konsistenz überprüft und abschmeckt *leckerlecker* |bla:

Nein, Scherz beiseite...

Bei uns scheint dunkles Futter übrigens auch besser zu laufen - Das betrifft offenbar so ziemlich jeden "Boden-Fisch" hier.

Zum Thema "Spekulazius": Das nehme ich am liebsten für mein Stippfutter im Sommer. Allerdings bin ich hier etwas "faul" und kaufe meist eine große Dose im Angelladen. Die kostet in der Regel sogar weniger als die "Supermarkt-Variante" und hält eeeewig.


----------



## Brassenfan (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*



Dissection2k schrieb:


> ...und ich möchte sehen, wie er die Konsistenz überprüft und abschmeckt *leckerlecker* |bla:
> 
> 
> dan würd dan der liebe nachbar gerufen zum testen


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*

Lass lieber die Tauben in dein Futter Ka***n,soll gut auf Rotaugen sein,wegen der angedauten Sämereien.

Besuche sonnst mal die Gewürz/Backabteilung eines besseren Supermarktes da gibt es alles was dein Herz begehrt und alles Natur und nicht Syntetisch wie bei vielen Angellockstoffen.

Viele der "echten" Stippcracks nehmen echte Gewürze aus den Gewürzgrosshandel.


----------



## Dissection2k (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: lockstoofe einfach selber machen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Lass lieber die Tauben in dein Futter Ka***n,soll gut auf Rotaugen sein,wegen der angedauten Sämereien.



Jepp - Taubenkot ist wirklich top, insbesondere wenn es Brassen sein sollen. Allerdings ist das Zeug nicht ganz ungefährlich! Die Partikel, welche sich in der Luft verteilen, können sehr gesundheitsgefährdend sein! Für diejenigen, für die das kein Hindernis ist: Man bekommt das Zeug massenweise bei netten Taubenzüchtern! Manche freuen sich sogar, wenn man denen das Zeug abnimmt. Manche hingegen machen sogar ein paar Euro nebenbei damit, wie man hört.



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Besuche sonnst mal die Gewürz/Backabteilung eines besseren Supermarktes da gibt es alles was dein Herz begehrt und alles Natur und nicht Syntetisch wie bei vielen Angellockstoffen.



Natürlich - Mache ich auch |supergri Aber nicht alles ist da wirklich "Natur" |rolleyes



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Viele der "echten" Stippcracks nehmen echte Gewürze aus den Gewürzgrosshandel.



Ich persönlich bin kein ambitionierter Stipper - Das mache ich entweder zum Zeitvertreib, oder wenn ich Köderfische brauche. Schließlich habe ich mich vorwiegend der Raubfischangelei verschworen :m
Ich brauche also nicht so große Mengen. Bei dem genannten Fertiglockstoff handelt es sich übrigens um einen der beiden, welche ich überhaupt im Angelladen kaufe - Das hole ich nur raus, wenn ich mal auf die schnelle etwas zusammenrühren möchte (Paniermehl, Lockstoff, ein paar Maden, Wasser - Fertig!), um ein paar Köderfische zu stippen. Das Zeug hält sich wirklich ewig und verfehlt seine Wirkung nur äußerst selten.

Ansonsten benutze ich beispielsweise Vanilin-Zucker, Vanille- und Butter-Vanille-Aroma, diverse gehackte Nüsse, Puddingpulver, usw. usf.

Wenn es hingegen auf Raubfische und insbesondere Aale geht, schwöre ich auf gewisse Fertiglockstoffe - Allerdings wird man die wohl nur hier kaufen können, da es sich wohl um eine Art Eigenproduktion eines Händlers hier handelt, denke ich. Alles was ich da heraus riechen kann, sind wohl irgendwelche Fischöle. Habe bisher so ziemlich alles ausprobiert - Doch dieses Zeug ist in meinen Augen unschlagbar :m

Aber egal welchen Lockstoff man benutzt: *Die beste und wichtigste Zutat ist immer noch "Vertrauen"* - Damit sollte man nicht zu sparsam sein: Das Futter wird dadurch weder bitter, noch zu süß |bla:


----------

